# The WWII guns firing after 70 years buried in peat (BBC)



## Yrys (10 Nov 2011)

Spitfire redux: The WWII guns firing after 70 years buried in peat 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15652440

_An excavation at the site of a 1941 Spitfire crash in a bog in the Irish Republic uncovered huge, 
remarkably preserved chunks of plane and six Browning machine guns. After 70 years buried in 
peat could they be made to fire? They certainly could, writes Dan Snow._

It was June in Donegal, when we stood on a windswept hillside in hard hats and high-vis surrounded
 by a crowd of locals and watched by an Irish army unit while we filmed an archaeological excavation. 
This was the place where, in 1941, Roland "Bud" Wolfe, an American pilot flying a British RAF Spitfire,
paid for by a wealthy Canadian industrialist, had experienced engine failure while flying over the 
neutral Republic of Ireland. 

After flying a sortie over the Atlantic, Wolfe was on his way back to his base in Northern Ireland when
 he was forced to bail out. He parachuted safely to the ground - his plane smashed into the boggy hillside.
Fast-forwarding 70 years and local aviation expert Johnny McNee was able to identify the wreck site. The
 ensuing dig was accompanied by intense anticipation. 

We did not have to wait long for results. Suddenly the fresh Donegal air was tainted with the tang of aviation 
fuel.  Minutes later the mechanical digger's bucket struck metal. We leapt into the pit to continue by hand. One
 by one the Spitfire's Browning machine guns were hauled out. 

We had hoped for one in reasonable condition - we got six, in great shape, with belts containing hundreds of
gleaming .303 rounds. The Irish soldiers then stepped in. This was a cache of heavy weapons, however historic
they might be. Next came fuselage, twisted but in huge pieces, over a metre across, still painted in wartime colours, 
with neat stencils of the plane's ID and the iconic RAF bullseye-style roundel. 

Despite hitting the ground at well over 300mph the artefacts were incredibly well-preserved. The wheel under the
Spitfire's tail emerged fully inflated, the paper service manual, a first aid kit with bandages and dressings, the 
instrument panel, the harness that Wolfe had torn off as he hurled himself out of the cockpit and my highlight 
- Wolfe's leather flying helmet.

Perhaps 20m down was the magnificent Rolls Royce Merlin engine, which the digger raised to a cheer from the crowd.
Thanks to the soft peat, the inaccessibility of the crash site and the crater rapidly filling with water, a huge number
of artefacts had survived the crash with the authorities unable to clear them up. But Wolfe's Spitfire had more surprises
 for us.

Thanks to a "wild idea" from Lt Colonel Dave Sexton, ordnance technical officer in the Irish army, it was decided an 
attempt would be made to fire one of the Browning guns that had spent 70 years in the bog. His team painstakingly 
cleaned the weapons and straightened pieces bent by the impact. Finally, on Tuesday we were able to stand on an 
old British Army range just north of Athlone for the big day. 

The machine guns looked as good as new. Soil conditions were perfect for preservation. Beneath the peat there had
been a layer of clay. Clay is anaerobic, it forms an airtight seal around all the parts, so there is no oxygen, which limits
corrosion.  Had they been in sandy soil, which lets in water and air, the metal would have been heavily corroded.  The 
Irish specialists had chosen the best preserved body and added parts from all six guns, like the breech block and the 
spring, to assemble one that they thought would fire. They made the decision to use modern bullets, to reduce the risk
of jamming.

Wearing helmet, ear protection and body armour I crouched in a trench a metre away from the Browning, which I would
operate remotely.  Every part of the gun, to the tiniest pin, had been under a peat bog for 70 years, to the month. This 
Spitfire had seen service during Britain's darkest days and is reliably credited with shooting down a German bomber off 
the Norfolk coast in early 1941. The Irish had found large amounts of carbon inside the weapon, evidence of heavy use.

I turned the handle of the remote firing mechanism. The Browning roared, the belt of ammunition disappeared, the spent
shell cases were spat out and the muzzle flash stood out sharply against a grey sky. It was elating. 

That was the noise that filled the air during the Battle of Britain. 

The gun fired without a hitch. There can be no greater testament to the machinists and engineers in UK factories in the
1940s who, despite churning out guns at the rate of thousands per month, made each one of such high quality that they 
could survive a plane crash and 70 years underground and still fire like the day they were made. During the course of the
 war, one firm, Birmingham Small Arms (BSA), produced nearly 500,000 Browning guns. All this was despite being targeted
 by the Luftwaffe. In November 1940, 53 employees were killed and 89 injured.  The firing was yet more evidence that the
 Spitfire, with its elliptical wing shape, engine and machine guns, is one of the crowning achievements in the history of British 
manufacturing.

The machine guns will now be made safe and join the rest of the aircraft on permanent display in Derry, where Wolfe was based,
 a city on the edge of Europe that played a pivotal role in the war.


----------



## jparkin (10 Nov 2011)

Wow that is unreal. I knew that peat was a really good organinc preserver, but I am amazed to see that gun fire after so many years. Correct me if I'm wrong, but peat is very acidic, so the chances of the metal oxidizing were really good? I guess there was limited amounts of oxygen under the dirt though.. Great find Yrys


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Nov 2011)

This was done with some Russian tanks that were recovered a couple of years back.  I think they had to fire the main gun to clear it or something even!  

The Brownings were made good....there's a reason we still use the .50 M2 which was designed in 1918-ish....derived from the 1917 .30 Cal Brownings.

NS


----------



## uptheglens (10 Nov 2011)

The well-preserved remains from peat bogs are remarkable. This link shows the remains of Soviet pilot Boris Lazarev, whose body was pulled out of his Hawker Hurricane  in the late 2000s, but who was shot down in 1943:

http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=1065750


----------



## Robert0288 (10 Nov 2011)

> The machine guns will now be made safe



In other words they took the time to painstakingly restore this work of art to working condition, before promptly welding the barrel shut or permanently mutilating it in some way.   :'(


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Nov 2011)

uptheglens said:
			
		

> The well-preserved remains from peat bogs are remarkable. This link shows the remains of Soviet pilot Boris Lazarev, whose body was pulled out of his Hawker Hurricane  in the late 2000s, but who was shot down in 1943:
> 
> http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=1065750



Absolutely amazing.  I hope that Boris received a proper burial with full military honours.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Nov 2011)

In the early 80s in Fermanagh the IRA extracted a serviceable .50 cal from the wing of an F4F Wildcat that had crashed in Lough Earne in WW2. They put it to good use against us, unfortunately!


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Nov 2011)

I take it by your knowing whence it came that you were able to extract it from their grimy hands and stick it where it belonged.  Leastwise I hope you were able to.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Nov 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I take it by your knowing whence it came that you were able to extract it from their grimy hands and stick it where it belonged.  Leastwise I hope you were able to.



To our great delight, the SAS took care of the bad guys invovled including this particular individual, who richly deserved his 7.62 shower: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A9amus_McElwaine

We recovered the gun during a search op in Belfast. It was in an attic about a block from our base.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (11 Nov 2011)

Hmm peat bogs and preservation ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tollund_Man


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> To our great delight, the SAS took care of the bad guys invovled including this particular individual, who richly deserved his 7.62 shower:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A9amus_McElwaine
> 
> We recovered the gun during a search op in Belfast. It was in an attic about a block from our base.


Well, a happy ending then.   :nod:


----------

